# Man uses Groupon to photo shoot with kitten!



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

It turned out to be just what both of them needed.

Man Used A Groupon To Give His Kitten A Photo Shoot At J.C. Penney


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

What a cute little guy! (The kitten, the kitten!!  ) So happy the money was raised for his surgery!!


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

Awwwww.


----------

